
Drawing Machine Controlled by a Modular Synthesizer - privong
http://thomasrehnert.de/runtzen-zeichenmaschine/
======
chestervonwinch
So what's controlling the synth? It doesn't sound sequenced. It sounds like
random noises, and the drawings look like random strokes. It's cool that the
synth controls the mechanics of the drawing (it appears), but I'm not sure I
understand what's supposed to be going on here overall.

------
mtdewcmu
The video is cool. The finished drawings look like garbage.

